# Lock problems continue + more electrical issues



## gtogirl (Oct 3, 2004)

Just an update...
Lock problems continue, driver's side will lock, passenger side won't, horn chirps 5 times, doors are both shut. I mentioned to them the solenoid and actuator solutions I'd received here, apparently they don't care. They did the TSB fix, no luck. The second shop visit lasted 2 weeks, and they actually tried to get me to pick up the car after doing NOTHING to fix it. After my fit of insistence, they replaced the door switches. I had it for a whopping 2 days and again couldn't lock my car again. Within those two days I gained 2 more electrical problems. The alarm is getting tripped by the trunk after opening it with the keyfob. Then, I started it up and it started beeping VERY LOW FUEL, and the gas gauge registered below "E". I had 1/2 tank of gas in it. After 3 restarts, it finally kicked in. Needless to say, they have it now for the third time. It's been in the shop 18 days this month. Glad I made my payment this month to drive a VIBE. I'm ready to trade it in. :confused


----------



## BOWLING GREEN (Sep 10, 2008)

Sounds like I'm on the same road with you. PONTIAC have a number for help? This is a joke!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You may have either BCM (Body Control Module) or PCM (Powertrain Control Module) problems. Misreadings from both could trigger false reads along with fault codes. The dealer should have checked both for fault code readings. With what you describe, my hunch is the problem may be in one or both computers.


----------



## BOWLING GREEN (Sep 10, 2008)

Cut wire rubbing behind the BCM in the back of the glove box. Was just told at GM. Lets hope they got it.06 6000mi auto. Horn stuck on this one.


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

BOWLING GREEN said:


> Sounds like I'm on the same road with you. PONTIAC have a number for help? This is a joke!


Good luck with that route I went down that road, Wound with a bunch of headaches. Problem with my warped brake rotors (rear), they said its normal. Vibration in the steering wheel when braking is not normal neither is scoring on the rotors. Went to the top of the food chain was told GM will not fix the problem.


----------

